# Sport and Dynamic settings?



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

A few questions as I cannot find the answers in the manual. Forgive me if I missed them.

In Dynamic/sport I love the exhaust farts and the drive put it's a waste of time to go that way to drive to work.

Is it sport or Dynamic that gives the exhaust farts or do you need both on?

If the answer to that is dynamic? If I go into "individual" will "engine sound" =dynamic make the farts?

I drive in comfort to go to work as its stop-start 50% of the time. But would like to hear the exhaust notes if possible now and then to bring a smile to my face.

Next question.
If I drop it into S does it put the car into Dynamic driving or do you need to select Dynamic also to get the full on sports drive?

I did look when I just dropped it into S but it looked like I was still in comfort. So I am presuming I have to manually select Dynamic as well if I want full sports mode. Is that right or wrong?


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Sports mode on the gearbox can be selected with just the gear lever, so you can use it in any drive select mode. Dynamic includes the gearbox set to sport. But you can always select dynamic and just pull the gearstick back and the gearbox will go into normal mode.

I don't know about the farts, I always have individual selected with the engine sound in dynamic, but they happen when not in sports mode in the gearbox.

If you want the farts and comfort mode, I guess, try it and see if it happens.. I can't remember  But you can always just use individual mode and set the engine sound to dynamic, and everything else to comfort.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

farts come from the stronic..in dynamic, the engine unit allows a bit more of them but all depends from the revs you change gear


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Dynamic is a whole set of vehicle settings including exhaust, gearbox , throttle response, suspension etc etc
D or S on the gearbox just tunes the S-tronic response and gear change threshold
Exhaust farts happen when the car is in any setting that allows it to get to the red line before a change. 
{The following is conjecture] The intensity of those farts is adjusted based on the exhaust setting of the drive mode but this does not define if they are present / not-present

Dynamic = Exhaust farts
Any mode + S mode on the box = Exhaust farts
Comfort + D mode + Really heavy foot = Exhaust farts
Efficiency/Comfort + D mode on the box = Probably never gets to a fart but might on occasion


----------

